# Possible new snorkeling reef on pcola beach



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Wayward barge & tug.... Looks stuck on sand bar....


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Is that Sabine? If so what the heck was he doing trying to get in there? Maybe to get some fuel?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

yea, its Sabine... my guess is disabled tug and grounded.... either that or happy hour @ peg legs....


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

He heard the Blues were flying again and wanted to secure his spot for the beach show.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I have never seen a barge in Little Sabine, maybe it has to do with the Beach Re-nourishment Weeks Marine is about to start.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

He is probably just grounded waiting for some reason. If memory serves me there is a channel about where the tug is.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nope, he is aground....hard aground.....


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Right on some good grass flats...ouch!


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Fireworks platform..lol


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The barge bow might be aground but the tug looks like its in deep enough water.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

its gone now....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Well I guess it wasn't hard aground. I knew it wasn't, I put those buoys in up in sabine that marked the grass flats as restricted area. That was about 15 or 20 years ago if they are still there.


----------



## flatback01 (Jun 15, 2015)

The reason it went aground is it ran out of fuel


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

flatback01 said:


> The reason it went aground is it ran out of fuel


I find that hard to believe. If they did ill bet that Captain lost his job.


----------



## flatback01 (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes he did CG was on there doing a investigation. That is what i was told by a reliable source.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

yes, yesterday the CG & two tow boats were on station.... prob waited for fuel & high tide....


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

At least he didn't hit the bridge..:001_huh:


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

That's a shame would have made a nice reef


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Chicken Coop Reefs*

Anyone interested in Coop reefs deployed starting in October contact me at [email protected]

Don't answer this post as this new password thing has been a pain for me! I don't always log in.
Thanks
Mike


----------

